
Facebook abandons free speech - wslh
http://scripting.com/2016/06/01/1299.html
======
ccvannorman
Not sure if I understand how the referred-to press release is "against free
speech" by "allowing rich and powerful to silence critics on Facebook". Does
it mean if I am rich and powerful I can have arbitrary posts taken down that I
don't like?

------
lbatx
The mere fact that he's financing a lawsuit against a major customer/partner
of Facebook should be enough to have him removed from the Board. He's actively
working against the company's interests.

------
superkamiguru
This post is reaching to try and make its point. It is correlation without
causation.

